# How do you plan to spend Labor Day weekend?



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

How do you plan to spend Labor Day weekend?


----------



## bobkas (May 23, 2010)

Working, not at work but for my other half, it is labor day after all.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Tearing off my side porch and demo'ing my back steps and clearing the area for the new porch and back deck.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

grilling and chilling ,


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Work very hard trying to finish projects Saturday. Haul logs Sunday and saw logs all day Monday. I have such an exciting life.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well im not to sure, will probably do some grilling, some barba q chicken is sounding good, will make a peach cobbler also, we have fresh peaches here and my oh my they are so good,,,,and i might to a little work in the shop, ive got some wood to clean up and will be starting to build a inventory to start selling on line…so lots to do…i hope everyone has a good day, enjoy being with your family….and do just a little labor….


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Drinking a lot a passing out.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Sitting by a campfire until I am too tired to keep my eyes open, then falling asleep in the trailer. I don't tent camp anymore, but do use state campgrounds that don't have electricity.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

working in my shop as long as i can.maybe i can even complete a project!!!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Working on the house, trying to put it all back together b4 the weather turns on me.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Work Saturday. Birthday party for my son Sunday. Monday, no idea.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

Sat. some family over for grilling, Mon close family over for more grilling


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Play in my shop-if I'm lucky; and, maybe even finish up a couple of projects. Oh, and my wife is getting a 9-week old puddle puppy on Saturday, so that should be fun.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Working on our kitchen remodel.


----------



## kiyoshigawa (Aug 30, 2013)

Spreading 15 cubic yards of bark over my front yard.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Smoke some ribs, brats & burgers. 
Hopefully finish my saw for the Saw Swap.
Relax-a couple hours at the gun range might help with that one.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Same as eddie. 
One of our sons and his family are coming up from Tucson. 
He grills and we all chill.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Saturday will be errands & house chores.

Sunday I'll attend a BBQ….
and labor on a beer, then a burger, beer, chicken, beer, steak, beer, crab legs, beer….

Monday I may need to recover from Sunday….
Then spend the day in "The Lair"!!!


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Now I am craving BBQ!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Working all 3 days(night shift) in the ER. Ya'll be safe!


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

Buy stock Sat a.m. for the next project, stuff it into the shop to acclimatize, then relax.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Loving my grandson


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

cricket, you need some of this smoked brisket ..red potato salad, this is some of the moistest brisket ive seen…man…come get ya some….


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

> cricket, you need some of this smoked brisket ..red potato salad, this is some of the moistest brisket ive seen…man…come get ya some….
> 
> - grizzman


Sounds amazing!


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

I like to spend labour day at home getting the house ready for the start of the new school year. 
Will likely share a drink with the neighbours.
Hopefully some shop time.
Might finish clearing away the trees that fell during Arthur.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Tomorrow morning, change the transmission in my hot rod Buick, and clean up some of the miscellaneous wiring details to get it back on the road, so my wife can have her van back from the son, who is using it until the Buick is fixed. That's Friday. Leave the house at 4:30 AM Saturday for a road trip to get more parts for the Buick. Then install and clean up more stuff and finalize the Buick for roadworthiness after the transplant work- engine, transmission, radiator, driveshaft, steering column, dash, all the wiring, differential, etc., (most of this is already done). If all goes well, back home Saturday afternoon to hash out the details of my retirement package with the wife. Maybe grille some dinner. Sunday, get some paying work done on my company laptop, and laundry (in parallel). Somewhere in there, finish repairing the cabinet work that I hacked out when I discovered that the kitchen sink cabinet was waterlogged from a dripping faucet and a leaky dishwasher drain hose. That is likely to consume my Monday. I'll go back to work on Tuesday to recover. Wonder why I don't post wood working projects? I even have some, I just need to get decent photos to post them.

I'm coming down with a cold, so probably 75% of the above will probably not get done.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I hope to get out in the shop a little and stay away from doing much work around the house. I need to build something as my wood supply isn't shrinking. Perhaps make some more fancy fire wood on the lathe.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I hope to finish my dust collection cart that will also double to hold air hoses, vacuum hoses, vacuum accessories, bar clamps, clamps, more clamps, electrical cords, brooms, dust pan, and anything else I can move to this cart to take full advantage of the space it takes up. Trying to use up a bunch or scrap wood so I do not have to move it when we sell the house.

Everyone have a safe Labor Day weekend!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

It's Sunday morning, and on my 4th cup o coffee thinking very hard of what action packed day I am gonna have.. I do wish everyone a safe holiday weekend.


----------



## Chemie555 (Aug 14, 2014)

Sunday morning and I'm halfway done with a bar stool height cedar adirondack chair. Woke up to rain here in Houston and I can't wait to get into the shop without having to sweat all day! I'll take a run up to pick up a spindle sander and then get back at it.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm 95% sure that I'll be getting a laser engraving machine in the next few weeks. These machines don't mix well with saw dust. As long as you keep them clean they have very little maintenance. At the same time I need them to be close to my woodworking since they will be part of my woodworking business. I will also be able to do some woodworking while the engraver is producing a project assuming it is in my shop. This means that I will have to add on a small addition to my shop that will keep the woodworking and engraving completely separate. Until this is done I will be completely tied up and cannot afford to loose Labor Day. Actually, I'm generally in my shop everyday anyways.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

